# no...sino / no.... si no



## kat's

Bonjour,

J'aimerais avoir un éclairage car j'ai un souci que je n'arrive pas à élucider ...
Voilà...

Dans ma grammaire on m'apprend ceci:

1/ no...sino pour marquer une opposition 
ex: No vive en Madrid sino en Sevilla (il ne vit pas à Madrid sinon à Seville)

2/no..sino pour marquer la restriction 
es: no viaja sino en tren (il ne voyage qu'en train)

Seulement mon souci est que je devais faire un exercice pour lequel on me donnait l'exemple précédemment cité...
Or, voici la réponse qui m'a été faite quand j'ai soumis mon exercice...

*No viaja si no es en tren*
*=No viaja si "él" no va en tren (ves la diferencia)*

***Cuando decimos " sino" junto (conjuncion) es para diferenciar una cosa de otra como en tu primer ejercicio *
ex: No vive en Madrid sino en Sevilla 

***Cuando decimos" si no" separado (conjuncion + adverbio de negacion) para resaltar la negación*
*Te pondre dos ejemplos;*
*No come sino trabaja (El siempre trabaja nunca come)*
*No come si no trabaja (Si el no tiene trabajo, no tiene dinero para comer)*

C'est vrai que l'explication qui m'a été apportée est compréhensible... 
Seulement, grammaticalement parlant, qui a raison?
Que dois-je retenir?

Merci infiniment pour cet éclairage 
Bonne journée à vous,
Sincèrement
Lilou


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Salut *Lilou*,

Pour moi:


> *No viaja sino en tren = No viaja si no es en tren** = No viaja si "él" no va en tren * ----> OK


La seule différence que je vois c'est que, à la place de ton professeur, j'aurais dit: *él, no viaja si no va en tren*. 

Conclusion: ton raisonnement me semble correct et je crains fort que l'exercice a été corrigé trop rapidement.

_(afin d'en savoir plus, là où il dit: *¿ves la diferencia**?*, il faudrait lui dire: non)_


----------



## Pinairun

La frase corregida no es la misma que la del ejercicio. Su significado es diferente.

Ejercicio_: No viaja *sino en* tren_ vaut dire _il ne voyage *qu'en* train._

Corrección_: No viaja *si no es* en tren, Il ne voyage *s'il ne va pas* en train._


----------



## chamerlin

Nueva pregunta​
Bonsoir,

Je suis en train de lire _Cosmofobia_ de Lucía Etxebarria en VO. Malgré mon bon niveau d'espagnol, je n'arrive pas à comprendre une construction (celle énoncée dans le titre du sujet) que je n'avais encore jamais vue.

Elle est apparue dans les deux phrases suivantes : 

_ "Hay quien dice que no hacemos sino recordar lugares en los que no hemos estado [...] porque nuestra interpretación posterior siempre altera el hecho original"

_ "Quizá la memoria no sea sino una adecuada gestión del olvido".


Que signifient ces phrases ? Comment pourrait-on les traduire ?

Je me demande si cette expression pourrait être remplacée par "sólo" ou par "no". Je ne sais pas.

Merci beaucoup,

Charles


----------



## swift

Hola Charles:

No hacer sino X... = No hacer más que X = Hacer sólo X
No ser sino X... = No ser más que X = Ser sólo X

¿Te queda claro?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## chamerlin

Muy claro !

Gracias por tu rapidez !


----------



## suroeste

Hola! 

Pourriez vous être plus clairs ? 

J'avoue que moi non plus, "no veo la diferencia"


----------



## chamerlin

Hola Suroeste,

D'après ce que nous dit Swift, dans mes phrases ça donnerait :

_ "no hacemos sino recordar lugares" = "hacemos sólo recordar lugares" et il est vrai que dans ce cas ça fait bizarre donc je pense qu'il faudrait plus utiliser l'autre proposition à savoir "no hacemos más que recordar lugares"

_ "Quizá la memoria no sea sino una adecuada gestión del olvido" = "Quizá la memoria es sólo una adecuada gestión del olvido"

Attendons d'autres commentaires...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Suroeste:

1. No hacer sino : se limiter à, se borner à. Il y a toujours une idée de restriction. 
No viaja sino en tren: il ne voyage qu'en train (sinon il ne voyage pas, c'est tout).
No hago sino recordaros que hoy es fiesta: je me borne à vous rappeler qu'aujourd'hui c'est fête (je ne prétends rien d'autre, je le dis juste).
No puede sino quererte: Elle ne peut que t'aimer. (Ça tombe sous l'évidence, autre chose serait impossible.)

Dans tous ces cas on peut le traduire par "ne.. que".

2. No hacer una cosa si no pasa otra cosa : 
- différence structurale : "si no" oblige à utiliser ensuite un verbe conjugué. 
- si le verbe conjugué es "ser" le sens rejoint celui de "no... sino" (en français on mettrait alors le premier verbe avec une négation: Il ne voyage pas si ce n'est en train/à moins que ce ne soit en train. Formulation différente, c'est tout.)
- si le verbe est un verbe d'action, alors plus de rapport avec la restriction, il s'agit de mettre une condition sine qua non. No viaja si no paga el billete : il ne voyage pas s'il ne paie pas son billet. 

Est-ce plus clair ? Pas sûre d'avoir expliqué ça bien. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chamerlin

Pour moi, l'explication de "no hacer sino" a été très claire ! Merci Gévy, tu viens toujours nous sauver !


----------



## suroeste

Hola Gévy !

merci pour tes explications qui rejoignent celles de Swift (là je suivais ): en gros, no sino = no más que, sauf l'exercice (bien connu) de kat's : "il ne vit pas à Madrid mais à Séville"

ce qui me perturbait c'était plus particulièrement l'histoire du train et la correction de son prof :

1) tu nous indique que la forme "no viaja sino en trén" est correcte.
2) tu nous précise : << si le verbe conjugué es "ser" le sens rejoint celui de "no... sino">>, soit en l'occurrence "no viaja si no es en trén"
question de formulation, comme nous pouvons en avoir en français (cf tes exemples)

Donc son prof lui cherche des poux dans la tête 

Cela rejoint tout à fait mes (lointaines) connaissances en espagnol.

Merci à tous


----------



## KATHALIN

chamerlin said:


> Hola Suroeste,
> 
> D'après ce que nous dit Swift, dans mes phrases ça donnerait :
> 
> _ "no hacemos sino recordar lugares" = "hacemos sólo recordar lugares" et il est vrai que dans ce cas ça fait bizarre donc je pense qu'il faudrait plus utiliser l'autre proposition à savoir "no hacemos más que recordar lugares"
> 
> _ "Quizá la memoria no sea sino una adecuada gestión del olvido" = "Quizá la memoria es sólo una adecuada gestión del olvido"
> 
> Attendons d'autres commentaires...


 
Hola,
De acuerdo contigo, pero qué tal manter el subjuntivo, para mantener la posibilidad o la duda, y sería: Quizá la memoria sea (no es)....
¿Qué te parece?
Gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Veo que el hilo al que yo respondí fue fusionado con otro reciente. Desgraciadamente, mi conato de explicación no está sino incompleta. 

*No... sino*
En esas construcciones, básicamente "sino" tiene el sentido de "excepto". Esto es, "sino" introduce una excepción en el enunciado.

_No quiero a nadie sino a ti._

"Sino" también tiene aproximadamente el valor de "más que", "otra cosa que":

_El pobre hombre no deseaba sino volver a ver a su hija._

*[No]... si no*
En el caso de "no... si no", la conjunción "si" introduce de por sí una condición: _No volverás a saber de mí si no cambias de actitud_. También se usa la locución "si no" en las interrogaciones indirectas: _Me pregunto si Julián no habrá ya conseguido un mejor empleo que el que le propones._

Dejaré el asunto de la traducción al cuidado de quien desee asumirlo. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## joanaineta

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,
J'aimerais bien savoir comment formuler la phrase suivante en  français.(La partie que je ne sais pas comment formuler je l'écris en  espagnol)

si bien la chaîne opératoire est une manière de  regrouper des idées structurées en permettant comprendre un  processus donné, nous ne pouvons pas intégrer toute l'information souhaitée. Elle a en effet besoin de compléments. No nos  referimos sólamente/unicamente a imágenes, sino a las descripciones  imprescindibles, para desarrollar el contenido de la  cadena opératoria realizada. 

Podria ser: nous ne parlons pas uniquement des images mais des  descriptions indispensables pour le développement du contenu de la  chaîne opératoire?
 
Muchas gracias, merci beaucoup!

Joana


----------



## suroeste

Hola Joana!

C'est tout à fait çà, notamment pour "no...sino",  mais j'aurais tendance à garder la construction espagnole en évitant la multiplicité des compléments de nom : "pour développer le contenu..."
Enfin "referirse a" peut très bien, selon ce que j'en sais, se traduire par "se référer à"

Amicalement

SO


----------



## joanaineta

Merci beaucoup SO
Daccord!Je prends note
Encore merci!
Bien amicalement,
Joana


----------



## Ulalaa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Cuando ya existen hilos, no abras otro nuevo​
Bonsoir!
J'aiun doute en ce moment, et j'aimerais bien des commentaires là-dessus.Est-ce qu'il existe une formule similaire en français:

"la compra de productos reciclados, no puede sino beneficiar la sostenibilidad del sistema"

voila ma version à améliorer: "L'achatde produits recycles,  seulement peut aider à la durabilité du système"

espero que alguien vea la luz, porque no me sale nada más que eso.
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## galizano

*N*o puede *sino* = *Ne* peut *que*....


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como habrás podido ver si has leído el hilo desde el principio, la fórmula que debes usar es "ne... que". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Ulalaa

parfait! Merci bien!


----------

